# Instrumental Insemination Courses



## thebeemanuk (Oct 16, 2014)

I have put a website together with some info and videos for Instrumental Insemination
also links to training courses equipment needed.
www.queenbeeinsemination.co.uk


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice looking site with some good resources!


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you for making the videos available to the public. The one on drone processing is one of the best I've seen. And nice to see a really top-notch, clean room facility I.I. laboratory. 

I've made an extremely low-price I.I. device, and I have to say how much I admire Dr. Schley's instrumentation. It is indeed excellent.

Good luck to you and all your endeavours.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

kilocharlie said:


> I've made an extremely low-price I.I. device


Do you have any pics you could share? I always enjoy seeing instrument designs!


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

It's an ugly duckling, Joe, so you'll get a good laugh, but it works. Your's and Dr. Schley's have much easier repeatability.

I'll get a phone with a camera in the next few months. I'll be moving off the mountain, and the phones don't work up here.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

kilocharlie said:


> It's an ugly duckling, Joe, so you'll get a good laugh, but it works.


As long as it works, what does it matter what it looks like? I started out designing instruments as a kid, because I could not afford to purchase one. I came up with multiple designs that worked very well. The design and building is the fun part to me...


----------

